

Your employer may cost you $100k in retirement savings – FutureAdvisor (YC S10) - bolu
http://money.cnn.com/2013/03/27/retirement/401k-fees/index.html

======
HarryHirsch
I hate to be the one handing out wet blankets - but 401(k) plans have been
around the 1980's, and they have been an unmitigated disaster. It's well known
that people quite simply do not have enough savings in their pension plans to
be able to retire comfortably. Something will have to be done for the baby
boomer generation that has been on 401(k)'s for all its working life, and it
will not be this startup that pulls the cart out of the mud.

I am grateful that I still have 30 years of working life; this means that
there will be enough time for a political solution to the pension timebomb.
There will have to be a political solution.

------
indianapolisan
I am loathe to be this pessimistic, but I am a little over 10 years off from
the golden age of 50 when no one will hire me. With the shuck and jive that
keeps getting played with Social Security, 401ks, and Medicare, more and more
I am beginning to consider my retirement is going to be of the eating catfood
or hot lead variety. If I even make it to retirement. The plan by our
overlords seems to be that retirement is over for most people.

